# Wake on Lan from wireless laptop

## severs

Hello,

  I have a home file server that I would like to be able to wake from shutdown or pm-suspend.  It works fine just using "wol [macaddr]" from the local network (192.168.0.*).  I can also set the NIC to Unicast and wake the server with just about any activity, as long as I add an ARP entry for it (arp -s [ipaddr] [macaddr]).  But neither method works from devices on the wireless router (192.168.1.*).  The network is all Netgear home devices and looks like this:

```

                                          / File server

Internet < FR114P router < GS108T switch <- GS108T living room < WND3700 wireless router < laptop

                                          \ Desktops                                                           

```

I've tried using wol [macaddr] - i 192.168.0.255 and with -i 192.168.1.255 with the server NIC set to g - no luck

Tried using Unicast- it works right after the suspend if I try before the ARP entry expires, but after that I can't add the ARP entry back in - it replies "Network is unreachable". 

I've tried adding static addresses in both switches - no luck.

I suspect there is something I have to set in the wireless router, but I don't know what.  A static route?  I've tried that, but I honestly don't know what that would look like.  I try:

Destiniation ip address - ip address of server 192.168.0.10

ip subnet mask - 255.255.255.255 or 255.255.255.0

gateway ip address - 192.168.0.1

and I get "The ip address conflicts with the WAN IP subnet"

Any ideas or points in the right direction?

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

Is there any reason why the wireless is on a separate subnet (is it on a separate subnet?)  What if you used the wireless router as the main router instead of the FR114P?

WOL packets don't get routed so they get dropped.  Another possibility is that the WND3700 has WOL capability and you can use a webpage on that to create the magic packet.

----------

## severs

No reason it is on a separate subnet, except that was the default.  So I guess what I really need is a wireless access point/switch?  I found a thread regarding just that: http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=42263.  I'll see if I can get that to work.  

I COULD use the 3700 as the only router, I guess, but it works best centrally located in the living room, while the cable modem is at the extreme end of the house. I guess if I just unplug the FR114P from the cable modem and plug the GS108T into it, that's all I need to do?  I am definitely a networking noob.

Thanks for the hint

----------

## eccerr0r

If you disabled the routing function in the WNR3700 as that posting says (basically, don't use the uplink port, ensure you only have one dhcp server, etc.) then it should work.  WOL packets are not IP packets so they can't get routed normally.   If the WNR3700 knew how to handle the packet and pass it to the right network, then it's possible for it to work...

----------

